# Simon Cosper Lake Livingston



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Does anyone know if he's still guiding?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

No sir. He made a career change and moved to Mount Belvue.


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

They should increase the limits then on white bass. That guy was good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Contact ShadSlinger here, he will put you on fish.


----------



## jewalker1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Call Loy Deason he will put you on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

They're all good at finding fish, some guides have better people skills, than others.:mpd:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You will enjoy a better trip with Loy Deason. He will not get upset and act like a child or circle boats because some one thinks it is their spot. He will take time to teach and let you catch plenty of fish. Loy is just a good all around guide.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Done 2 trips with Loy. He is the best guide I know and he will not only put you on fish, but educate you too.


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll third dat, had a great trip with him even when the bit wasn't that good


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Dang Loy youâ€™re going to be booked solid after all this. I better call you and get Robbie back up there for another session before school starts. 
Dale


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for recommendations folks.
I love fishing and helping others catch fish.
Starting the 25 I will be back booking trips.
Visiting mom until then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

anyone heard of a guide named Rick?

https://www.groupon.com/deals/lake-livingston-fishing-1


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I would stick with the 2 Cooler recommendations


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Ethan Hunt said:


> anyone heard of a guide named Rick?
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/lake-livingston-fishing-1


Nope...but I'm loving that stock photo they used for the ad. You can see Beacon Bay Marina in the background with all the 40'+ yachts tied up

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

BrandonH said:


> Nope...but I'm loving that stock photo they used for the ad. You can see Beacon Bay Marina in the background with all the 40'+ yachts tied
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Those rods are a little overkill for white bass.


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

If you liked fishing with Caspor ,you would REALLY LOVE fishing with the other ones. They are the ones that have class and are very good people


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sure wish he would have written down his crappie secrets for me on the North End of Lake Livingston before he left!


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Simon*

Fished with Simon on two occasions. He was respectful of me and my family. No issues at all. He did a great job guiding for me and the family. I think his dad was also guiding at the time. I recommended him to many others who also shared similar experiences. I wish him the best of luck...


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

phishtales;23h742493 said:


> Fished with Simon on two occasions. He was respectful of me and my family. No issues at all. He did a great job guiding for me and the family. I think his dad was also guiding at the time. I recommended him to many others who also shared similar experiences. I wish him the best of luck...


Just donâ€™t be fishing within a mile of him. Iâ€™m sure he is pleasant to his clients. Anyone else in the lake...watch out! Go with Loy.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I’ve fished with both Loy and Simon and both were class acts. I’d fish with either of them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I probably fished in close proximity to Simon over the last 4 years as much or more than anyone on this site. Never had a cross word with him or his Dad. I never got within casting distance of him and he respected my water as well. All the guides I've met on Lake Livingston have been very cordial and respectful on the water. Those of us that fish for fun have to remember these guys feed their families like this. Give em their space.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Everyone's entitled.*

I never saw anything like what some have alluded to while fishing with him. You spend hours on a boat with a guy, you learn a lot about him, just like he comes to learn a lot about you. I never saw or heard anything that would call his character into question. Stand up guy.....My .02


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

whsalum said:


> I probably fished in close proximity to Simon over the last 4 years as much or more than anyone on this site. Never had a cross word with him or his Dad. I never got within casting distance of him and he respected my water as well. All the guides I've met on Lake Livingston have been very cordial and respectful on the water. Those of us that fish for fun have to remember these guys feed their families like this. Give em their space.


i guess anybody can have a bad day. Maybe I was his. Iâ€™ve seen him do donuts to disburse a school of fish when I was 100 yards away...more than once. And he was 25 yards off my dock.
Personally, Iâ€™m glad he is off the lake.

Btw, why are there 1200 plus views on this post! He earned his reputation. Good riddance.


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Simon was the Man. He wouldn't rest till you had your limit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> i guess anybody can have a bad day. Maybe I was his. Iâ€™ve seen him do donuts to disburse a school of fish when I was 100 yards away...more than once. And he was 25 yards off my dock.
> Personally, Iâ€™m glad he is off the lake.
> 
> Btw, why are there 1200 plus views on this post! He earned his reputation. Good riddance.


X2. Bye !!!!


----------

